

”Child Pornography Is Great,” Anti-Pirates Say - icco
http://torrentfreak.com/%E2%80%9Dchild-pornography-is-great%E2%80%9D-anti-pirates-say-100429/

======
julio_the_squid
Sure, this tactic is similar to my view of the situation in Arizona, or drug
laws.

The tactic is to hold up an example that people can't disagree with as being
'bad', and claim you need new powers to fight this scourge. Illegal
immigration is bad, so we need to be able to stop and search anyone at anytime
in case they are undocumented. Drugs are bad, so we need to be able to tap
phones and search houses without warrants, and set up checkpoints to screen
anyone driving within 20 minutes of the Mexican border. And, child porn is
bad, so we need to monitor all internet communications constantly to screen
for it.

In each case, it's simply an excuse to grant unheard of powers to authorities,
which they will then be sure to use for various other purposes which they
didn't see fit to mention at the time. The actual solution to any of the
problems used as the wedges don't resemble the proposed solutions, either.

